# Herpin Bolivia & Ecuador



## SperO (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazon, I caught one of the biggest pirahnas. Poison frog of some sort and a lizard just sunning on the edge of the river











A late night trek saw me a few spiders which I was excited about. Not sure what type of frog that is, second picture is a banana spider much different to local banana spiders they have a NASTY bite, scorpion spider next which I thought were creepy & awesome AND everywhere!!! I think its a chameleon in the next pic and a beautiful tarantula just creeping around my bedroom






I got to hold a Caiman, my guide was a little insane and almost jumped in the water. When he pulled out the Caiman I was like "can I hold it" He gave it to me and I was in love. Then I saw the bigger one 




Tree Boa - Amazon

A bit of travelling in the Ecuadorian Amazon & Galapogas Islands. A lot of people told me that Galapogas is a great place for herpin but I have to disagree. Land species exists of "Land Iguanas, Galapogas Snake(which I never saw), Galapogas Lizard, Mix Land/Sea Iguanas, Sea Iguanas & Galapogas Tortoises" I found there to be very little diversity and about a million iguanas but hmmm whatever...

The Iguana looking at the fruit we watched for ages eventually he/she jumped and got it was about 2 metre drop. Seemed happy enough munching away on his cactus fruit 








Galapogas Lizard heaps of them running around


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 7, 2011)

Completely and utterly jealous; the Amazon's first on my list of places to visit when the kids move out of home. Unfortunately the time for young adventurer will have passed and I shall have to become one of those intrepid old 'wimmin' in khakis with frazzled hair who barks at the tour guide. I'll wear the binoculars with pride 
Love the pics! Particularly the little frog in the first pic, just like a jewel!


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 7, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great trip...."thanks" for sharing.
........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## SperO (Oct 7, 2011)

I would rate the Amazon over the Galapogas in so many ways. I found the Galapogas over priced. Although swimming with sea lions was kinda cool.

The Amazon had so much to see, I love my insects and spiders as well so I was in heaven. I really could spend a month just in the amazon and not even see half of it. my only regret is _I_ never saw an anaconda  o well I guess ill have to go back


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 9, 2011)

SperO said:


> o well I guess ill have to go back



Darn... tough luck lmao


----------



## brisbaneboy (Oct 9, 2011)

omg that big spider looking thing i wood have ****** myself spiders scare me soo much


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 14, 2011)

You went to the Galapagos but didn't see the huge tortoises? Thats the highlight of the trip by far


----------



## SperO (Oct 14, 2011)

i did see them but for some reason the photo didn't upload. They were definitely what I was most excited about but in the end holding a wild Caiman was more exciting to me then seeing the tortoises which are basically in a big island zoo anyway.


----------



## thals (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics, looks like you had a blast! And baby caimans!!! Very jealous


----------

